# Events for Melbourne Summer Open 2011?



## TimMc (Nov 21, 2010)

This poll will help determine which events to host at the upcoming competition.

This competition is likely to be held over two days, on Saturday the 29th and Sunday the 30th of January 2011 at RMIT University.

Votes coming from competitors who've been to previous Australian competitions consistently will carry more weight than those who've never been or don't intend on actually participating.

EDIT: The competition has been announced. Registration is available here!


----------



## pappas (Nov 21, 2010)

Pyraminx, and is the competition more likely to be held over 1 day or 2?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 21, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Pyraminx, and is the competition more likely to be held over 1 day or 2?


 
Probably two days.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2010)

I didn't have any choice but to vote for 2x2 XD . If it was up to me we wouldn't do it but I guess that won't happen. I also voted for BLD, although I don't do it I think any good competition should have BLD.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 21, 2010)

Dene said:


> I didn't have any choice but to vote for 2x2 XD



lol, yeah I figured we'd have 3 rounds of 2x2, 3x3, oh anyway. And most people doing 4x4 also do 5x5, likewise with 6x6 doing 7x7. Limited to 10 options >.<

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 21, 2010)

Voted for everything, but if we have to leave out an event because of time restraints, I say we leave out FMC, and/or megaminx.


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Voted for everything, but if we have to leave out an event because of time restraints, I say we leave out FMC, and/or megaminx.


 
I did not see FMC on the poll options. 

Minx and bigcubesbld are definitely lowest priority.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2010)

I think 3 rounds 2x2, 3x3 and OH, 2 rounds 4x4, 5x5, Pyra and Sq-1, 1 round 6x6, 7x7, Megaminx, BLD, Multi, Magic, Master Magic, Clock. Not sure about BigBLD or FMC. Just to tell everyone, I probably won't be competing in Megaminx, FMC or Clock again.

Edit: Unofficial events during lunch?

Edit 2: 3x3 finals one at a time, like at Aus Nationals, would be cool.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 21, 2010)

Dene said:


> Minx and bigcubesbld are definitely lowest priority.


 
Nou


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 21, 2010)

Minx is awesome!!, But if we have to, I wouldn't mind leavin it out


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2010)

I think there would be time for Minx with a 4 minute, one solve cutoff, but I don't care if it's left out.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 21, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I think there would be time for Minx with a 4 minute, one solve cutoff, but I don't care if it's left out.


 
4???? why 4, last time it was 3


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2010)

The round configurations at Aus Nats were pretty good I thought.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> 4???? why 4, last time it was 3



Oh, I thought it was 5. 3 or even 2:30 then.



Zane_C said:


> The round configurations at Aus Nats were pretty good I thought.


 
+1.


----------



## Faz (Nov 21, 2010)

just a schedule i drew up


Saturday
9:00 – 9:30 Registration
9:30 – 10:30 5x5BLD
10:30 – 11:30 3x3 round 1
11:30 – 12:15 4x4 round 1
12:15 – 12:45 – OH round 1
12:45 – 1:15 Magic and master magic finals
1:15 – 2:00 luncheon
2:00 – 2:30 Pyraminx round 1
2:30 – 3:00 Sq1 r1
3:00 – 3:30 5x5 round 1
3:30 – 4:00 Clock final
4:00 – 4:30 6x6 final
4:30 – 5:00 7x7 final
5:00 onwards throwing water bottles off the balcony

Sunday 
9:00 – 9:45 4x4BLD
9:45 – 10:15 3x3 round 2
10:15- 10:45 2x2 round 1
10:45 – 11:15 3x3BLD final
11:15 – 11:45 – Megaminx final
11:45 – 12:15 OH round 2
12:15- 12:30 2x2 round 2
12:30 – 1:00 Sq1 final
1:00 – 1:30 lunch
1:30 – 2:30 MultiBLD
2:30 – 2:45 pyraminx final
2:45 – 3:00 2x2 final
3:00 – 3:15 OH final
3:15 – 3:30 4x4 final
3:30 – 3:45 BLD final
3:45- 4:00 5x5 final
4:00 onwards 3x3 final

Prizes etc


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sunday
> 9:00 – 9:45 4x4BLD
> 9:45 – 10:15 3x3 round 2
> 10:15- 10:45 2x2 round 1
> ...


 
There appears to be two BLD finals.


----------



## Faz (Nov 21, 2010)

if we have 8 people, then we can run a final.


----------



## Innocence (Nov 21, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> just a schedule i drew up
> 5:00 onwards throwing water bottles off the balcony


 
+1

One of these competitions (Maybe this one, maybe not) I'm going to convince my parents to let me drive (with one of them presumably) there, with "getting my hours up" as one of the perks...Like 3 hours down, 97 to go xD

Until then...have fun doing competitions and stuff people.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2010)

Huh? How many rounds of BLD do you mean? I think 1 is enough. Edit: ninja'd.

Also, what balcony do you mean? I don't remember one at the spiritual center.

Otherwise, I like that schedule.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 21, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Huh? How many rounds of BLD do you mean? I think 1 is enough.


 
2 is better.

Huh? How many rounds of 2x2 do you mean? I think 0 is enough.


----------



## Faz (Nov 21, 2010)

You didn't see the balcony? :fp

If aron comes, it'll be 2 rounds


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 2 is better.
> 
> Huh? How many rounds of 2x2 do you mean? I think 0 is enough.


 
That made me laugh and Dene we have to be having big cubes BLD if Aron is coming.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2010)

There were only 2 people who got successful blindsolves at MCD, so having a final if there are only 2 or 3 people who qualify for it would be a bit pointless. However, there are a lot of people who enter 2x2.

Edit: Maybe:

Sunday 
9:00 – 9:45 4x4BLD
9:45 – 10:15 3x3 round 2
10:15- 10:45 2x2 round 1
*10:45 – 11:45 Multi BLD*
11:45 – 12:15 OH round 2
12:15- 12:30 2x2 round 2
*12:30 – 1:00 Megaminx final*
1:00 – 1:30 lunch
*1:30 – 2:00 BLD round 1
2:00 - 2:30 square-1 final*
2:30 – 2:45 pyraminx final
2:45 – 3:00 2x2 final
3:00 – 3:15 OH final
*3:15 – 3:30 BLD final
3:30 – 3:45 5x5 final
3:45- 4:00 4x4 final*
4:00 onwards 3x3 final

And if we less than 4 people with BLD successes, we can move everything back half an hour, have half an hour more lunch, or have 15 minutes more lunch and move everything back 15 minutes.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't really think we need FMC. It takes an hour and no one really likes it. If not enough people get a BLD sucess we could do unnoficial events.


----------



## Faz (Nov 21, 2010)

No, the point of having multiBLD after lunch, and only having a 30min lunch was to let everyone have a longer lunch.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree with no FMC, and UO events could always be during lunch. It just depends how many people would be interested in them (probably not many.)

Edit: Okay Faz, but what about the finals at the end? I think BLD, 5, 4 is better than 4, BLD, 5.

Edit again: How about moving lunch and multi back half an hour and putting sq-1 finals between multi and pyra? I guess it wouldn't make much difference anyway.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 21, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I agree with no FMC, and UO events could always be during lunch. It just depends how many people would be interested in them (*probably not many*.)


 
So it wouldn't take too long.


----------



## Faz (Nov 21, 2010)

Unofficial events... like skewb?

Don't expect Tim or anyone to do anything. If you want to hold an unofficial event, you print off your own scrambles, and get your own scorecards.


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2010)

I think you guys are talking way too much about a schedule when Tim has barely even thought about this competition. Anyway, Dene will iron out any problems closer to the date.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2010)

Okay, I'll leave the schedule ideas until January.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 21, 2010)

We'll try to sort out the schedule before the 20th of December 2010. 

_4 people_ doing mbf, bf4 and bf5 which will take about _3 hours_. These might be best kept at the start of each day and just before lunch so that we can still do something. If there's going to be a low number of competitors, it might be worth while having another event at the same time. Will this be a big distraction? Are competitors in mbf/bf4/bf5 doing *every* event? 

We could also have rounds with 75% of the previous competitors to increase overall participation. So 40 -> 30 -> 20? What's more fun/appealing?

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2010)

My guess is that those doing multi and bigcubes bld are also doing the other events. If possible, the best option is to have them at the very start of the day and they just have to put up with people coming in for registration. This is what Jimmy did at Ohio Open 2009. 

Having more people in rounds suits me but it means we couldn't do the format we did for the finals last week.


----------



## Faz (Nov 22, 2010)

Sounds good, but as I suggested, have 2x2 and 3x3 round 1 on separate days so that people show up for both days


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 5:00 onwards throwing water bottles off the balcony


 
2 rounds please 

On a more serious note, I say screw 6x6 and 7x7. We've had it at the last 2 comps. I'd say Megaminx, but there's no real super devoted minxers here are there?
I voted everything except 6x6 and 7x7  (for events I'd compete in).

Edit:


Alcuber said:


> I don't really think we need FMC. It takes an hour and no one really likes it.


~COUGH~.
Ranking unofficial events above FMC? gtfo.
Also, we need big cubes bld, the OcR right now is terrible


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2010)

At MCD:

BLD: 7 people
FMC: 6 people
Multi: 4 people

6x6: 7 people
7x7: 6 people

Just sayin.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> At MCD:
> 
> BLD: 7 people
> FMC: 6 people
> ...


 
At MCD
FMC
Multi
6x6
7x7

At Aus Nats.
Multi
6x6
7x7

Multi, 6x6 and 7x7 have had their turn 
Anyway, BLD and FMC had the same amount of people as 6x6 and 7x7. Just sayin. (ie: your point has no real validity)


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 22, 2010)

I won't be doing FMC again, and obviously Arnaud won't be there, so I'd say if there was FMC, you'd get 4 or 5 competing.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 22, 2010)

*6x6 and 7x7*
Faz was a few seconds away from WR on 6x6 lol. Want just one round of it?

*UOE*
I'd like to see: Skewb, Helicopter Cube, Gear Cube. We could devote a bit of time toward them, perhaps during bf4/bf5 and mbf.

*Round Capacity*
We might run each round of 3x3 with 25% less instead of the standard x->16->8. Would it encourage more competitors to come along if they've a higher chance of proceeding to the next round?

I'm not sure how well it'll go down if 75% of 3x3 round 1 have to wait until the second day. Do we want to encourage them to come to both days? Is it inconvenient for parents?

If the majority of parents are happier having it on one day instead of two, we could reduce the number of events. That's if the majority of competitors have parents bringing them to the competition, which I assume is the case. Then again, it's the last weekend of summer holidays.

*Schedule*
We could run events with very few competitors at _the start of the day_, _at the end of the day_, and _just before breaks_. This would allow the majority of competitors to wander off and have a longer lunch, longer breaks, and go home early on the first day.

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 22, 2010)

Perhaps it may be more convenient if the first 2 rounds of 3x3 were in the first day?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 22, 2010)

TimMc said:


> *6x6 and 7x7*
> Faz was a few seconds away from WR on 6x6 lol. Want just one round of it?



1 round of 6x6 and 7x7 is probably best imo.



TimMc said:


> *UOE*
> I'd like to see: Skewb, Helicopter Cube, Gear Cube. We could devote a bit of time toward them, perhaps during bf4/bf5 and mbf.



Just if anyone wants it, here is a WCA style skewb scrambler. I doubt there would be this sort of thing for the others, though.



TimMc said:


> *Round Capacity*
> We might run each round of 3x3 with 25% less instead of the standard x->16->8. Would it encourage more competitors to come along if they've a higher chance of proceeding to the next round?



I already feel encouraged, because I could get into the finals, so probably worth a try if you think you can fit that many people in without slowing down the schedule.



TimMc said:


> I'm not sure how well it'll go down if 75% of 3x3 round 1 have to wait until the second day. Do we want to encourage them to come to both days? Is it inconvenient for parents?
> 
> If the majority of parents are happier having it on one day instead of two, we could reduce the number of events. That's if the majority of competitors have parents bringing them to the competition, which I assume is the case. Then again, it's the last weekend of summer holidays.



I think if parents are supportive enough to go for one day, and their child qualifies for events in the second day, they would come along anyway. Edit: Zane's idea is probably good.


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> At MCD
> FMC
> Multi
> 6x6
> ...


 
My point is that 6x6 and 7x7 are _just as popular_ as the events you want. Popularity should play an important role in the choosing of events. Anyway, these can be run at the same time as FMC and basically you pick one or the other and you have to miss out on something. According to MCD results, this will only be a problem for Jeremy Lu (who only had one attempt at 6x6 anyway but perhaps he would like more) and of course wee Feliks whom might like to finish FMC in 30 minutes and then squeeze in for 6 and 7 as he is very fast at those events.

Back to my popularity point, Berkeley comps choose events based on a "catering to our own" principle according to jfly. That is, they choose events, and choose which events will have more rounds based on the favourite events of the people who help out at the competition (i.e. the Berkeley crew). Thus they have more rounds of Pyraminx and Square-1 than you would generally expect to see. Now you might disagree with this principle, but if we were to apply it then it would be reasonable to fit in FMC for you, and 6 and 7 for me and Feliks (if he wants them), seeing as we are among the greatest contributors to the running of the competitions.

Anyway, with a two day competition there is no reason not to fit in all of these events, even bigcubesbld which I think we should only do if aron guarantees his presence at the competition.


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 23, 2010)

WOOOO


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2010)

Melbourne Summer Open 2011 has been announced.
So go on... register


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 30, 2010)

So ill be there but perhaps only for the first day =/


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2010)

Dude none of that.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Dec 4, 2010)

I found out that I got tennis training at school until noon and won't get to comp until later.... DAMN!!! I will probably miss first round of like 2x2 3x3 or important events as such, which means I won't compete at all in them. Hopefully I can do as many events as I can though. Uhhh, I hate compulsory sport at school


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2010)

Pull a sicky.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 4, 2010)

Compulsory sport. On a Saturday. Right.

Don't go? What are they gonna do, suspend you for not going to an after-hours event?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Dec 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> Pull a sicky.


 
that might work, I guess the school can't force a sick person to do sport.... It's the tennis trials for which group I get put into, if I pull a sicky my mum won't let me out of the house, but I'll try....

Also it's technically the first say of school but all you do is Listen to a lecture about sport facilities in middle school and play tennis for like 2hours


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, what Dene says. Cubing > tennis.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 4, 2010)

You could say you have an arm injury that allows you to move your hands for cubing, but not your shoulder for tennis.



KboyForeverB said:


> if I pull a sicky my mum won't let me out of the house



So your mum won't just let you pretend to be sick for tennis and go to the comp?


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2010)

Brokenleg


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Brokenleg


 
LOL


----------



## andrewki (Dec 13, 2010)

Would it be possible to make some off the cuttoffs longer, like 2:40 for 4x4 and 4 mins for megaminx

Thanks


----------



## Faz (Dec 13, 2010)

andrewki said:


> Would it be possible to make some off the cuttoffs longer, like 2:40 for 4x4 and 4 mins for megaminx
> 
> Thanks


 
No.


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2010)

You have over a month to get faster at the events. If you do not practise that is your own problem.


----------



## hic0057 (Jan 14, 2011)

Would anyone want to sell cubesmiths stickers at the comp that I could buy?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2011)

I've a bunch of cubesmith stickers...


----------



## hic0057 (Jan 14, 2011)

How much would it cost for a set for 3x3?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> How much would it cost for a set for 3x3?


 
I've only got the _half bright_ 3x3 sets for AU$2 per set (originally US$1.85).

Tim.


----------



## hic0057 (Jan 14, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I've only got the _half bright_ 3x3 sets for AU$2 per set (originally US$1.85).
> 
> Tim.


 
Thanks. I'll probably buy some from you at MSO 2011.


----------

